# my travel observations



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

well i have to say this about my trip ,, first ,, the price of fuel didn't seem to stop anyone from coming down here at least ,, i seen a wide range of out of state tags ,, and alot of local tags ,, but this was just for the holiday ,, most are leaving in the morning or tuesday ,, but i must say this it has affected the going out to eat ,,, i went to Crabby Mikes tonight ,, it's clabash seafood (or all u can eat buffet) anyway ,, if u don't get there when they open (4:30) u stand in line or go to the bar and wait for the pager thingy to go off ,,, NOT TONIGHT ,, they now open @ 3:00 ,, and we got there @ 4:15 ,, the paking lot was kinda full ,, but when we walked inside ,,, many,, many ,,, many ,, tables avail.. we got seated right away ,, and was outta there by 5:30 ,, but the crowd never got any bigger ,,, and as i said before ,, this may be where most are cutting back ,, yea they'll spend it on fuel ,, just not eat out ,, and this bty is the only time since i've been down here ,, that we have ate out ,, we have been grilling breakfast and dinner at the campsight ,,, and bty with all the money we savd doing this we are thinking of staying another 2 weeks ,,, was spose to come home next friday ,, but now looking at coming home ,, the following friday :bleh:  :8ball:  :approve:  :approve:    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

RE: my travel observations

sorry for the double post ,, wifi is going goofy ( yea right ) ,, i did it i admit it ,, hit the send twice    :evil:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (May 25, 2008)

Re: my travel observations

I drove thru the park campground this morning and we do have a large campground.  There was only a few empty  camp sites and we had everything from tents to Full size motor homes.   We had about half from the state of washington all the rest from other states.   Also this weekend we have gotten visitors from 54 countries.   We do not keep track of states.  So at least we know some people are traveling.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 26, 2008)

Re: my travel observations

Still dead in Cody, WY.  It may be the snow in Yellowstone.  Yeah, it's still snowing in all the surrounding mountains.  Lots of California, and Washington license plates.  Not too many from back east.  Our campground is about 1/2 full now, however, the other ones are almost empty.  I expect a lot of visitors from near-by states will start showing up as soon as school is out.

Now I know I'm getting old.  We went to the Senior Center last week to eat lunch cheap.  It was really good and because it was our first time, they gave us each a ticket to the Buffalo Bill Cody Museum that is worth $18 a piece.  It is a really good museum, but since we saw it 6 years ago we were going to skip it this trip and use the money for fuel.  Now we get to go again and got good eats for a $3 each donation.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 26, 2008)

Re: my travel observations

We went to James River State Park here in VA.  It was booked completely and had a waiting list.  I took a kayak down the river for a few miles Sunday.  Others in my group took canoes and we all had fun.  It was our first time on the river, so we chose the shorter trip.  Next time we will go for the longer 7 or 9 mile trip.  Weather was great, and looking forward to 3 weeks from now, when we go near Williamsburg VA, for the weekend.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Re: my travel observations

well good for u all ,, i see that i was not blind on the people still getting out and rving ,, even if it is close to home ,, as for the additional week ,, not going to do it ,, i wish i could but the wife has a doc. appointment with a spine doc ,, on the 2nd so we have decided to stay thru satuday ,, YEA ,, MORE BEACH TIME,,,    :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:
oh yea i may not have wifi after wed. they are updating the system ,, and they said it could be on again off again ,, but they said it should at least be in the low connection area , so i'll see what happens ,,


----------



## Kirk (May 27, 2008)

Re: my travel observations

We have now been COE volunteers at East Fork Park, on Lake Lavon in Texas for a week! So far we love it, but haven't really had much of anything to do. That should change today as we have our first volunteer staff meeting later today. 

The park was completely full by Friday night but we did have a few open spots for Sunday night. The weather here was pretty good, but not great. No rain but some cloudy and humid weather that got fairly hot.


----------



## utmtman (May 27, 2008)

Re: my travel observations

There was a steady non stop flow of people headed west on 20 yesterday from 6 when I got up  till 9 when I went to bed.   I was told that hundreds go over the mountain to the eastern part of Washington.   I can beleive it since the east side of cascade is still snowbound and the west side was wall to wall campers.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 27, 2008)

Re: my travel observations

Still waiting for the visitors to Cody, WY.  Less today as the big weekend is over.  

Diesel just went up $4.59 today.  That's a $.10/gal jump.  I filled up for $4.49 as they were changing the signs.  I heard that Wyoming is one of the cheaper states for fuel so I guess that it's really getting high elsewhere.  

We made up for the high fuel cost as today is Taco Tuesday at Taco John's.  $2.29 for 4 tacos for lunch.  We are going back for dinner. :laugh:


----------



## krautdog (May 28, 2008)

Re: my travel observations

mmmmmm.......... Tacos


----------

